

Ask HN: What do you use to track your expenses? - lumpysnake

I personally use a spreadsheet, but I am considering to switch for an app. I tried Mint, but don&#x27;t like the fact that it must connect to my bank accounts before it can be useful. I prefer to log my transactions by hand, so I have full control over my data.<p>So what application do you use (if any) and what do you like and dislike about it?
======
rodrodrod
I like Mint. Not a fan of having to connect to your bank accounts, as you've
pointed out, but the convenience factor weighs more heavily in my case.

I've heard good things about YNAB
([http://www.youneedabudget.com/](http://www.youneedabudget.com/)) but I've
never tried it out myself.

